
Slate – A Hacker’s Window Manager - drt
https://usepanda.com/blog/slate-review/
======
robbiep
This post talks about slate without offering a single clear example of 'how'
it is better than spectacle or others... JavaScript- great. But what can you
do with it?

Then when you follow usepanda the same poster has made 3 posts in the last 3
weeks where he extols the virtues of he other 2 window managers he mentions,
spectacle etc.

What is it? One better than the other? An honest opinion? Or some
gameification of search engine results?

------
deevus
This sort of thing interests me, but as far as presentation goes, those
terminal gifs seem pointless and annoying.

I don't like to gravitate towards negativity but I'm trying to see what the
.slate.js file looks like and it keeps flicking back to typing `vim .slate.js`
in the terminal. The question I ask is... why do this?

~~~
jamestomasino
I would have loved it if the gif was a demo that actually showed slate being
used in some fashion, not just demonstrating vim's ability to open a text
file.

~~~
gkelly
This was the only video of Slate I could find on youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL-54xTgLO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL-54xTgLO0)

------
satyanash
This looks like a really bad post.

I don't think this is what a window manager is:

> For those of you who are unfamiliar with what a window manager is, it’s a
> way to snap individual windows into sections on your screen.

A window manager is a software that manages your windows for you. It need not
necessarily 'snap' them. It can position your window according to however it
pleases. It is also responsible for transferring the control between windows
and providing window decorations and other controls to the user.

This I believe is in the X11 context. Could somebody with a Mac expand on if
this is the case on the apple computers too?

~~~
semigroupoid
On OS X the window manager is built-in and not really customizable. That's
also the reason why you need extra tools on OS X to get something like i3 or
xmonad.

------
holyjaw
I've used Slate for 2 years. Slate hasn't had an update in 2 years. It was
supposed to be replaced by Zephyros, no Phoenix, no Hydra, no Mjolnir, no ...

Despite the lack of updates, Slate is what I still use to this day. It still
works, and it does the job well.

~~~
hamburglar
Seems to me that the Phoenix/Hydra/Mjolnir guy has moved past window
management to a much more general problem space that I don't particularly find
interesting or useful (also, come on, lua is lovely in concept and I'm sure
superior to JS in uncountable ways, but FFS, we all know JS and if I'm going
to get up to speed on a new language, it's going to be for an actual
programming project, not something silly like configuring a window manager).
However, Phoenix got picked up by a new maintainer and seems like the best of
the bunch at the moment. It's what I use.

